# In need of a young male rat



## Alisonacross (Jun 3, 2014)

I currently have one male rat, and I am aware of his need for companionship. I also really want another to spoil! I live in the Chicago area and would like to adopt a young rat as soon as possible. I bought a new big cage today, I give my rat beds and hammocks and vitamins, mineral chews, toys, everything i can but he needs another rat. I would really like to avoid getting one from a pet store. Adoption/rescue will always be my first choice.


----------



## neeborb (May 28, 2014)

Dang, I would give you my boy who needs a home, but you're a little far away! I live in Minneapolis.


----------



## Alisonacross (Jun 3, 2014)

neeborb said:


> Dang, I would give you my boy who needs a home, but you're a little far away! I live in Minneapolis.


Awh, well thanks anyway! I actually did end up adopting a little rat pup from someone around me  I really hope you can find a home for him


----------

